# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Presentazione tardiva dell'unico oltre i 90 GG!!

## G_ma_x

Buongiorno e buon anno a tutti,
con l'inizio del nuovo anno, chissà perchè si pensa a quello passato.....
In caso di tardiva presentazione della dichiarazione entro i 90 gg dall'ultima scadenza (che per l'unico 2007 dovrebbe essere il 30/09/2007 giusto???), il sistema sanzionatorio e di ravvedimento è chiaro, però, se la dichiarazione dovesse essere inviata oggi, perchè il cliente "nuovo" porta i documenti oggi, che tipo di regime sanzionatorio và applicato? E' ancora possibile usufruire del ravvedimento operoso? 
Dalle istruzioni del modello unico sembra che sia possibile inviare la dichiarazione entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione dell'anno successivo (quindi si è ancora in tempo), ma nulla viene detto sul ravvedimento, sembra che le sanzioni siano le stesse di quelle previste per l'omessa presentazione..... 
Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? 
Grazie.

----------


## giusy

La normativa ci da la possibilit&#224; di inviare il Mod. Unico entro il termine di 90 gg. da quello previsto per l'invio pagando una sanzione per tardiva presentazione pari a € 32,00 per ogni dichiarazione compresa nell'Unico; se l'invio viene fatto oltre i 90 gg. credo che si tratti di omessa dichiarazione; il consiglio per&#242; &#232; quello di inviarla comunque. Ciao

----------


## G_ma_x

Grazie Giusy, 
sicuramente l'intenzione è quella di inviarla subito, ma a livello di sanzioni non è proprio possibile fare nulla? Cioè bisogna attendere il provvedimento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate fra qualche anno?

----------


## G_ma_x

E scusate, se non è mai stata inviata, oggi che viene inviata va contrassegnata come tardiva o non bisogna indicare nulla?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto. La dichiarazione inviata dopo i 90 giorni dal termine è omessa a tutti gli effetti. 
Per quanto riguarda l'altro post, non si tratta di dichiarazione "tardiva": devi inviarla come nulla fosse. 
ciao   

> Grazie Giusy, 
> sicuramente l'intenzione è quella di inviarla subito, ma a livello di sanzioni non è proprio possibile fare nulla? Cioè bisogna attendere il provvedimento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate fra qualche anno?

----------


## G_ma_x

Ok, come temevo.... 
Giusto come ultima conferma: per il 2007 il termine ultimo per l'invio di una dichiarazione con quadro RG era il 30/09/2007, non il 31/10 come gli altri anni??? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

30/9, esatto. 
Da quest'anno il 31/7 .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    

> Ok, come temevo.... 
> Giusto come ultima conferma: per il 2007 il termine ultimo per l'invio di una dichiarazione con quadro RG era il 30/09/2007, non il 31/10 come gli altri anni??? 
> Grazie

----------

